
The Most Annoying Web Design Trends of 2015 - onlito
http://www.websitetooltester.com/en/blog/annoying-web-design-trends/
======
gloves
Every one of these has me tearing my hair out. Good post!

Being a marketer myself, I'd love to know what people see as a solid
alternative to pop ups asking for emails? It's a difficult balance to maintain
between making it obvious what you want someone to do, whilst maintaining high
quality content.

Something like a scroll up box in the bottom right corner I think could
represent a happy medium, but would be interested what people had to say.

~~~
onlito
Thanks! It looks like the scroll up boxes are the latest trend and they are
probably less annoying since they are no interruption. The "welcome gates" are
another trend but basically they just completely hide the content you intend
to view. I guess I'd prefer the unintrusive 'end of the blog post' sign up box
that promises added value. Promoting your newsletter on Facebook and Twitter
every once in a while can also work.

